# Strange little bush



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2020)

We found a whole bunch of this on our bike ride today, deep green compound leaves, opposite decussate, and a strange skunky smell

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh lord! With the amazing designs you come up with, you get on that stuff and it may be mind blowing what you could design!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Apr 7, 2020)

Wonder if some leaves went home for further research in identifying

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey, hey, keep your social distance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 7, 2020)

It's just a weed. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2020)

Well I got really excited till I saw this sign,

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 7, 2020)

Your tax dollars at work!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2020)

Ahhhh......


----------



## trc65 (Apr 7, 2020)

You'd have only got a headache......

Surprised to see it so short. The stuff I see around here goes about 8 ft tall.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2020)

They seriously need to use that to its full potential. Shameful the way its been vilified. There is sooo much that can be done with that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 7, 2020)

trc65 said:


> You'd have only got a headache......
> 
> Surprised to see it so short. The stuff I see around here goes about 8 ft tall.



Barry is nearly 11 feet tall...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2020)

trc65 said:


> You'd have only got a headache......
> 
> Surprised to see it so short. The stuff I see around here goes about 8 ft tall.


I agree, the hemp I saw before was tall and robust, this stuff was about waist high and already flowering, experimental stuff I guess. They are trying to get some traction for it as a agricultural crop here.... Just became legal to grow a couple of years ago....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

